# Proper Scraping Technique?



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I did my first waxing job this past Wednesday night, and took my board riding Saturday and it felt great. I was actually surprised at the difference in ride with the wax. Anyway, the waxing went fine and I scraped enough apparently, but I'm not sure I scraped correctly, as there are small nicks and scratches in my base in some places. I think maybe I was too forceful with the scraper. I use a plastic dakine scraper, put it at an angle and just went to town. Can anyone think of things that could have gone wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

It may be your scraping, it might not be. You can pick up nicks and scratches from just about anywhere. If they aren't serious, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright thanks guys. I think I may have tilted it at some points to get the wax under where my bindings would be, which wasn't coming off as easily as the rest. Guess that was the issue.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

snowolf, is that you in the video?


----------

